# Underwater Assault Rifle



## Slider496 (Nov 17, 2013)

I did some digging and only saw one post that mentions this back in '09. Its an interesting concept though. It uses supercavitating ammunition which allows the pullet to travel easier underwater. Leave it to Russia to come up with something like this. 

http://world.guns.ru/assault/rus/aps-underwater-e.html

So far all weve had to match it is a couple of handguns Im sure some UDTs back in the '70s used. Looks like all you frogmen are stuck with spearguns for now.


----------

